# The neatest of very neat clocks



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 4, 2005)

http://www.serenescreen.com/product/time/index.php


----------



## Brooksy (Mar 4, 2005)

Looks good. Have you downloaded the free version and run it yet?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 4, 2005)

That does look
pretty cool!


----------



## Brooksy (Mar 4, 2005)

I can't resist Rumple............

Boy oh boy, didn't we give you a good touchup in the last ODI Cricket Series over here...... :P  :P     

Brian Lara did well though.


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 4, 2005)

Brooksy said:
			
		

> Looks good. Have you downloaded the free version and run it yet?



Yes it runs great. The Demo version is the same as the Full only it has to have the code for full functions. The most lifelike Virtual Aquarium on the net. I used to keep marine fish myself and the movements of the different fish are perfect.
The Demo version only gives you four fish though. The full version gives 7 on screen out of 21 different types.

I personally prefer the one without the clock. downloadable also but for those wanting a clock it is great. It is possible that since I got mine there are more limits but I don't think so. With the reg version you can put your own name or picture on the clock face, not sure about the demo version.


----------



## wasabi (Mar 4, 2005)

*I have this screen saver (without the clock). It's the only one I use because it is so lifelike, and because I love the ocean.*


----------

